# 2ABD code ( Charging pressure sensors after-run )



## Eri29 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I have a BMW X5 M s63 engine , I’m getting this code recently can anyone help what sensor it is faulty ?
2ABD code ( Charging pressure sensors after-run )


----------

